# The orange lights down the side



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

I assume the orange lights down each side of the Hymer are indicator repeaters, only a guess mind. Mine all have wires going to them and bulbs in them but none of them flash. So, should they flash and if not, what are they for, or if they should flash any ideas why mine don't??

It's a 98 E650 on a Ducato chassis. RHD.

Hope someone can help, quite fancy having flashing lights all down the side. H'mmm just thought, :? is this something to do with our traffic regulations, they are on there for other countries but not connected for the UK?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They are side markers not indicators, and work with the lights.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Jezport i will have to check with the lights on!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

As Jez said... side markers so that the vehicle can be seen from the side by other road users, at junctions, roundabouts... There are times when the front and tail lights on lengthy vehicles just can't be seen... :roll: :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith

As said above, they are linked to the side-lights.

They have to be fitted to vehicles over 6m, so you will not see them on shorter MHs.

Geoff


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't have them at 8.8 mtrs

Loddy


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have them on our 5.99 mtr mhome.

Karen


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Keith
> 
> As said above, they are linked to the side-lights.
> 
> ...


Since when?

My MH is 7 mtres long, and I fitted my own, but not fitted as standard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry if I am wrong but picked up the info off another post on another thread, from someone who seemed to know chapter and verse.

Can't imagine manufacturers go to expense of fitting so many lights if not legally required

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know if this applies to MH's or is the latest regulations. I think it means that reflectors can be used in place of marker lamps but not sure.

http://www.wheelbase.net/legislation-help-desk/marker-lights.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good link Ray!

You suggested... *I think it means that reflectors can be used in place of marker lamps but not sure. *

You could be right! *OR*... are they covering the option of having side marker lights each with an inbuilt reflector? Hmm... ponder... ponder...

*Copied from Ray's link...*

Side Marker Lights
All motor vehicles first used from April 1st 1991 and having a maximum speed of over 25mph and over 6m long must be fitted with side marker lamps. On these vehicles side marker lamps must be at each side, not more than 4m from the front and not more than 1 m from the rear. The distance between adjacent lamps must be not more than 3m. Side marker lamps must show amber light or, if within 1 m of the rear of the vehicle, may be red.

Side Retro Reflectors
All motor vehicles first used from April 1 st 1991 and having a maximum speed of over 25mph and over 6m long must be fitted with at least two reflectors on each side of the vehicle so that the distance from the foremost reflector to the front of the vehicle does not exceed 4m, the distance from the rearmost reflector to the rear of the vehicle does not exceed 1 m. The distance between adjacent reflectors must be not more than 3m. Reflectors must be amber or, if within 1 m of the rear of the vehicle, may be red

Where are OUR experts when they're needed? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! That's quite contraversal.

There are hundred's of motorhome's out there with no side marker lights, over 6m long, on the UK roads. It is only very recently (in the last year or two) that these have been fitted on a majority of vehicles which exceed 6m.
Certainly Autocruise were never fitted with them, except maybe the very longest unit, and that goes for a lot of manufacturers in the UK.

If this legislation has been relevent since 1991, all but the shortest of MH's on the road now should have had these fitted, from new. 

I would guess that reflector's are an acceptable alternative, or we would have seen probably 90% of motorhomes with these on for years!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 are the ones that are relevant here. Schedule 9 of those regs are the ones that refer to side marker lights. Schedule 1 is about exemptions to Schedule 9. This includes a vehicle that does not exceed 6 metres. It also includes 'A passenger vehicle'. The definition of a passenger vehicle is in the Construction and Use Regs 1986 to which I have no access.

Therefore if a motorhome is a 'passenger vehicle' then there is no _legal_ requirement for it to have them. Could someone with access to Construction and Use Regs check this for us ?

The MoT testers manual does not include checking side marker light as part of the MoT test.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The only reference I can find within The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989, implies that side markers are required for a vehicle or vehicles over 12.2m in length.

there are amendments in 1994 and 2005, but i have found nothing to back up the side marker requirements for units over 6m long!

Here are the regulations 1989:-

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_3.htm#(Tii)22additionalsidemarkerlamp

I'll post again if I find further info.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2009/uksi_20093220_en_2

The above linked document may help. The first few paragraphs show how complicated it is!


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Side marker lights*

I understood that if a light was fitted to the exterior of the vehicle by the manufacturer, then it had to function.

Our Hobby 750 has three Hella marker lights on each side. In time, Mrs T. and I have changed every single bulb, and had to replace several units, when they've corroded due to water ingress through the rubber gaiter at the back. A fiddly job, lying on your back, trying to focus and get those damned spade connectors to go on, with the gaiter peeled back.

"Switch on now, dear .... oh tut tut, how very unfortunate, still not working! We'll have to try again." (Someting like that, anyway.)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully this link will take you directly to schedule 9

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_14.htm


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Side marker lights*



Tobysmumndad said:


> I understood that if a light was fitted to the exterior of the vehicle by the manufacturer, then it had to function.
> 
> Our Hobby 750 has three Hella marker lights on each side. In time, Mrs T. and I have changed every single bulb, and had to replace several units, when they've corroded due to water ingress through the rubber gaiter at the back. A fiddly job, lying on your back, trying to focus and get those damned spade connectors to go on, with the gaiter peeled back.
> 
> "Switch on now, dear .... oh tut tut, how very unfortunate, still not working! We'll have to try again." (Someting like that, anyway.)


Not strictly true. Look at the recent thread on rear fog lights

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-78769-days0-orderasc-10.html

Where's Sprokit when you need him??


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow I am impressed with so many replies!!

Checked them tonight and yep, they all come on, very attractive.

thanks all

keith


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just dug up this thread which could be useful for me.

Does anyone know if these "side marker lights" are an x250 fit or fitted by the converter....and either way any idea where I can get one?

I have a cracked one-just the lens (and surround) it seems , and it needs replacing

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

"These?"

There are 100's of makes of sidemarker lights, they are not part of the chassis so any given converter could fit any number of sidemarker lights...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Addie-yr link doesn't work but I have found these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HELLA-OVAL-SI...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item439bbab103

However I need the grey bit that goes around the outside of it too (a mount??....a surround??) & all those I've found so far like that don't have one. Looks like I'll have to give East Coast Leisure a ring and see where the surround has got to.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Flipping eck how timely is this - all mine 8 of em have failed recently it was not a requirement to pass MOT apparently but the link provided are those spot on. I had visions of having to contact Deadlegs directly and pay an arm and a leg - so big up this wonderful forum.

Well its wonderful today unless some ugly troll rears her head again! Surely we are due another raid soon?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Side marker lights*



cronkle said:


> Tobysmumndad said:
> 
> 
> > I understood that if a light was fitted to the exterior of the vehicle by the manufacturer, then it had to function.
> ...


On holiday


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Side marker lights*



sprokit said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > Tobysmumndad said:
> ...


What, since Wed Jan 20, 2010 9:08 pm? :?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Still need the grey bit surrounding the oval lens-any ideas??


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Still need the grey bit surrounding the oval lens-any ideas??


I had to replace one on my vehicle. It's not a base vehicle part on my vehicle so I got mine from the Autoroller dealer. Mine cost £9 if that's any guide.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Side Marker Lights*

Hi,

After numerous replacements of capless bulbs which had corroded out and the hassle of cleaning the contacts without breaking them, I decided to go for LED side marker lights.

The originals are the Hella Oval type and I needed 3 which were cracked or rusted bulb holders.

I ordered instead 8 LED rectangular ones which should fit the screw holes and they arrived yesterday complete with gaskets.
Total price from Bulgaria for 8 was £17.98.
This allows me to change out all 6 and have 2 for spares.

LED Lights

Cheers,
Alan

Edited to correct link.


----------

